# Took a Gallardo Spyder and R8 out for a morning drive



## MaxSpeedTDI (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry guys but took these pics with my G1 phone. I know these pictures are crappy but better than nothing.
Gallardo---








R8 ---


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow, pretty impressive.


----------



## MaxSpeedTDI (Sep 25, 2010)

schkyl01 said:


> wow, pretty impressive.


 yeah, it was pretty awesome. the gallardo got a lot of looks but the r8 was pretty nice.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice, the R8 had a true 6 speed.


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

*The R8*

It does have a true six speed, but a friend of mine complained about the gate getting in the way and stopping quick shifts from 2nd to 3rd. Did you run into this?


----------

